# Jobsite Personality Test



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Jobsite*

It was the FA Cup Final that made my log onto Jobsite. And I put the profile recommendation on my http://soredragon.blogspot.com/2010...edragon.blogspot.com/2010/05/im-believer.html Blog and got a thank you message from Jobsite. 

It is not a new thing these classifications as I have come across the Survivor one before. It is interesting because I am interested in this sort of thing, because I am an INTP and not very good at people. 

I am not so sure it helps me all that much.


----------



## Vardigon (Oct 15, 2008)

You'll be pleased to learn that you match the profile of a: 
Survivor

As a Survivor, you have a strong focus on getting what you want and getting it quickly. You believe in the survival of the fittest, where each person needs to do what it takes to thrive. You're not afraid of taking on physical challenges or risks either. When making decisions you don't waste time doing complicated calculations, you do it on instinct, on gut feeling. In terms of work, you're not really looking for a career, just a wage - you don't mind a hard day's work for a fair day's pay.

It doesn't fit me totally. I don't think it understood my choices about wanting a life/work balance. "Hard day's work" =/= balanced life/work.

I consider myself to have aspects of what they call the "Believer," but I realize that those jobs are extremely rare. So I chose statements that were more realistic.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Survivor

As a Survivor, you have a strong focus on getting what you want and getting it quickly. You believe in the survival of the fittest, where each person needs to do what it takes to thrive. You're not afraid of taking on physical challenges or risks either. When making decisions you don't waste time doing complicated calculations, you do it on instinct, on gut feeling. In terms of work, you're not really looking for a career, just a wage - you don't mind a hard day's work for a fair day's pay.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

*Balancer*

As a Balancer, you want to carefully and passionately manage your time to get the most out of your life. You want to choose a job that interests you but still allows you to balance your career with your other priorities. You appreciate this flexibility in all areas of your life, interactions and work. The best type of organisation for you is one where people are treated as the most valuable asset. You enjoy the informality, friendliness and democracy. Most of all, work is a means to an exciting end for you.


----------



## parallel (Aug 18, 2009)

*Contender*



As a Contender, you're likely to believe at times it is necessary for work to come before the family, with the knowledge that the family will benefit in the long run from your success. You believe that in a world of opportunities, the strongest thrive. Fortunately, you're a person that makes things happen. You're able to set goals and focus on achieving them, not afraid to make difficult decisions or take risks. The last thing you want is a dead end job, you want to move on up and be rewarded for your efforts and ability.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Perseus said:


> It was the FA Cup Final that made my log onto Jobsite. And I put the profile recommendation on my http://soredragon.blogspot.com/2010...edragon.blogspot.com/2010/05/im-believer.html Blog and got a thank you message from Jobsite.
> 
> It is not a new thing these classifications as I have come across the Survivor one before. It is interesting because I am interested in this sort of thing, because I am an INTP and not very good at people.
> 
> I am not so sure it helps me all that much.


I think that INTPs can learn about people. The ESTJ/ISTJ is still possible for them to be toxic though. It depends on the Wolfman (ENTJ). 

Toxic thread:

The Sore Dragon: Poison Control


----------



## milkinbags (May 21, 2010)

*Believer*

As a Believer you believe the world has almost infinite possibilities. You believe people should be pursuing their passions and not be caught up by what others say they should desire. Your entire life involves continuously having new experiences and learning from them. It is the challenge, the risk, the prospect of what you can achieve that drives you, rather than simply making money. You're a self-motivated individual driven by your passion and so need a job and environment with loose boundaries and maximum freedom. 





I'm seeing a trend with quite a few NFs getting this one.


----------



## RomanticRealist (Mar 26, 2010)

*Contender*

As a Contender, you're likely to believe at times it is necessary for work to come before the family, with the knowledge that the family will benefit in the long run from your success. 
You believe that in a world of opportunities, the strongest thrive. Fortunately, you're a person that makes things happen. You're able to set goals and focus on achieving them, not afraid to make difficult decisions or take risks. The last thing you want is a dead end job, you want to move on up and be rewarded for your efforts and ability.


----------



## gbboone (Jun 8, 2010)

Supporter

As a Supporter, you're very much a family person and believe they should always come before work. For you there is more to life than work and want a job where you can turn up, get a good days' work done and then go home. You don't want the extra responsibility of decision-making either, you'd rather someone else in authority told you what to do and to what standard.

You believe rules and structures within life, particularly at work, are necessary to make sure everyone knows what they need to do. You're a 'safe pair of hands' and can be depended upon by your bosses.


----------



## RomanticRealist (Mar 26, 2010)

gbboone said:


> Supporter
> 
> As a Supporter, you're very much a family person and believe they should always come before work. For you there is more to life than work and want a job where you can turn up, get a good days' work done and then go home. You don't want the extra responsibility of decision-making either, you'd rather someone else in authority told you what to do and to what standard.
> 
> You believe rules and structures within life, particularly at work, are necessary to make sure everyone knows what they need to do.* You're a 'safe pair of hands' and can be depended upon by your bosses*.



That is so ISTJ of you.


----------



## junshibuya (Feb 4, 2010)

*Believer*

As a Believer you believe the world has almost infinite possibilities. You believe people should be pursuing their passions and not be caught up by what others say they should desire. Your entire life involves continuously having new experiences and learning from them. It is the challenge, the risk, the prospect of what you can achieve that drives you, rather than simply making money. You're a self-motivated individual driven by your passion and so need a job and environment with loose boundaries and maximum freedom.


----------



## Miss Mimmi (Mar 4, 2012)

Believer As a Believer you believe the world has almost infinite possibilities. You believe people should be pursuing their passions and not be caught up by what others say they should desire. Your entire life involves continuously having new experiences and learning from them. It is the challenge, the risk, the prospect of what you can achieve that drives you, rather than simply making money. You're a self-motivated individual driven by your passion and so need a job and environment with loose boundaries and maximum freedom.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

BalancerAs a Balancer, you want to carefully and passionately manage your time to get the most out of your life. You want to choose a job that interests you but still allows you to balance your career with your other priorities. You appreciate this flexibility in all areas of your life, interactions and work. The best type of organisation for you is one where people are treated as the most valuable asset. You enjoy the informality, friendliness and democracy. Most of all, work is a means to an exciting end for you.


----------



## Krelian91 (May 2, 2012)

Contender

As a Contender, you're likely to believe at times it is necessary for work to come before the family, with the knowledge that the family will benefit in the long run from your success. 

You believe that in a world of opportunities, the strongest thrive. Fortunately, you're a person that makes things happen. You're able to set goals and focus on achieving them, not afraid to make difficult decisions or take risks. The last thing you want is a dead end job, you want to move on up and be rewarded for your efforts and ability.


----------



## ewerk (Sep 22, 2012)

While these kinds of tests maybe helpful to some, I truly believe that we don't need to take personality tests to find out our perfect job or our career calling. All we really need to do is to look inward because the answers to who we are and what we're meant to do are all within each one of us. The more time we spend in silence and access our inner voice (intuition) the faster we will get to the bottom of what we're meant to do with our lives. For me the combination of yoga, meditation, journaling and permission to experiment with my passions has been most helpful to lead me to my calling.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

You'll be pleased to learn that you match the profile of a:
BelieverAs a Believer you believe the world has almost infinite possibilities. You believe people should be pursuing their passions and not be caught up by what others say they should desire. Your entire life involves continuously having new experiences and learning from them. It is the challenge, the risk, the prospect of what you can achieve that drives you, rather than simply making money. You're a self-motivated individual driven by your passion and so need a job and environment with loose boundaries and maximum freedom.


----------



## abigaleblues (Apr 11, 2012)

BelieverAs a Believer you believe the world has almost infinite possibilities. You believe people should be pursuing their passions and not be caught up by what others say they should desire. Your entire life involves continuously having new experiences and learning from them. It is the challenge, the risk, the prospect of what you can achieve that drives you, rather than simply making money. You're a self-motivated individual driven by your passion and so need a job and environment with loose boundaries and maximum freedom.


----------



## Porridgepudge (Sep 27, 2012)

I thought this was stupid and I hated almost every answer choice equally.

Here's my result:
*Believer

As a Believer you believe the world has almost infinite possibilities. You believe people should be pursuing their passions and not be caught up by what others say they should desire. Your entire life involves continuously having new experiences and learning from them. It is the challenge, the risk, the prospect of what you can achieve that drives you, rather than simply making money. You're a self-motivated individual driven by your passion and so need a job and environment with loose boundaries and maximum freedom*


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Believer*

As a Believer you believe the world has almost infinite possibilities. You believe people should be pursuing their passions and not be caught up by what others say they should desire. Your entire life involves continuously having new experiences and learning from them. It is the challenge, the risk, the prospect of what you can achieve that drives you, rather than simply making money. You're a self-motivated individual driven by your passion and so need a job and environment with loose boundaries and maximum freedom.


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't agree with this result. I don't value my family that much, just myself. I also feel like I might as well be dead if I don't have a valuable job. however, I do like having clearly defined rules so that I know what to do.

SupporterAs a Supporter, you're very much a family person and believe they should always come before work. For you there is more to life than work and want a job where you can turn up, get a good days' work done and then go home. You don't want the extra responsibility of decision-making either, you'd rather someone else in authority told you what to do and to what standard.
You believe rules and structures within life, particularly at work, are necessary to make sure everyone knows what they need to do. You're a 'safe pair of hands' and can be depended upon by your bosses.


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

*Believer *

As a Believer you believe the world has almost infinite possibilities. You believe people should be pursuing their passions and not be caught up by what others say they should desire. Your entire life involves continuously having new experiences and learning from them. It is the challenge, the risk, the prospect of what you can achieve that drives you, rather than simply making money. You're a self-motivated individual driven by your passion and so need a job and environment with loose boundaries and maximum freedom.


----------



## StellarTwirl (Jul 1, 2012)

*Believer*

As a Believer you believe the world has almost infinite possibilities. You believe people should be pursuing their passions and not be caught up by what others say they should desire. Your entire life involves continuously having new experiences and learning from them. It is the challenge, the risk, the prospect of what you can achieve that drives you, rather than simply making money. You're a self-motivated individual driven by your passion and so need a job and environment with loose boundaries and maximum freedom.


----------



## Trapking (Sep 22, 2012)

I got believer.

Thank you for completing the questionnaire You'll be pleased to learn that you match the profile of a: 
Believer As a Believer you believe the world has almost infinite possibilities. You believe people should be pursuing their passions and not be caught up by what others say they should desire. Your entire life involves continuously having new experiences and learning from them. It is the challenge, the risk, the prospect of what you can achieve that drives you, rather than simply making money. You're a self-motivated individual driven by your passion and so need a job and environment with loose boundaries and maximum freedom.


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast (Jan 29, 2011)

RomanticRealist said:


> That is so ISTJ of you.


I got Supporter as well!

*Supporter*​
As a Supporter, you're very much a family person and believe they should always come before work. For you there is more to life than work and want a job where you can turn up, get a good days' work done and then go home. You don't want the extra responsibility of decision-making either, you'd rather someone else in authority told you what to do and to what standard. 

You believe rules and structures within life, particularly at work, are necessary to make sure everyone knows what they need to do. You're a 'safe pair of hands' and can be depended upon by your bosses.


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

ContenderAs a Contender, you're likely to believe at times it is necessary for work to come before the family, with the knowledge that the family will benefit in the long run from your success.
You believe that in a world of opportunities, the strongest thrive. Fortunately, you're a person that makes things happen. You're able to set goals and focus on achieving them, not afraid to make difficult decisions or take risks. The last thing you want is a dead end job, you want to move on up and be rewarded for your efforts and ability.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)

Believer

As a Believer you believe the world has almost infinite possibilities. You believe people should be pursuing their passions and not be caught up by what others say they should desire. Your entire life involves continuously having new experiences and learning from them. It is the challenge, the risk, the prospect of what you can achieve that drives you, rather than simply making money. You're a self-motivated individual driven by your passion and so need a job and environment with loose boundaries and maximum freedom.


----------



## ewerk (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm personally not a big fan of these job personality tests as they haven't helped me figure out my calling or career that I would love. For me, it wasn't about taking any job personality tests or reading any books that helped me figure out what I love to do, it was actually counter-intuitive but it was about nurturing myself mind, body and spirit so that I can access the sound of my inner voice and intuition that when I listened to led me step by step to my calling. This wasn't easy for someone who is a Type A personality and a doer but it was actually when I stopped doing and started being that the answers started to flow in.


----------



## slender (Sep 28, 2012)

*Contender

As a Contender, you're likely to believe at times it is necessary for work to come before the family, with the knowledge that the family will benefit in the long run from your success.
You believe that in a world of opportunities, the strongest thrive. Fortunately, you're a person that makes things happen. You're able to set goals and focus on achieving them, not afraid to make difficult decisions or take risks. The last thing you want is a dead end job, you want to move on up and be rewarded for your efforts and ability.
me.*


----------



## mooray (Nov 22, 2011)

Balancer As a Balancer, you want to carefully and passionately manage your time to get the most out of your life. You want to choose a job that interests you but still allows you to balance your career with your other priorities. You appreciate this flexibility in all areas of your life, interactions and work. The best type of organisation for you is one where people are treated as the most valuable asset. You enjoy the informality, friendliness and democracy. Most of all, work is a means to an exciting end for you.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

*Balancer*

As a Balancer, you want to carefully and passionately manage your time to get the most out of your life. You want to choose a job that interests you but still allows you to balance your career with your other priorities. You appreciate this flexibility in all areas of your life, interactions and work. The best type of organisation for you is one where people are treated as the most valuable asset. You enjoy the informality, friendliness and democracy. Most of all, work is a means to an exciting end for you.


----------



## EmileeArsenic (Jun 8, 2012)

SupporterAs a Supporter, you're very much a family person and believe they should always come before work. For you there is more to life than work and want a job where you can turn up, get a good days' work done and then go home. You don't want the extra responsibility of decision-making either, you'd rather someone else in authority told you what to do and to what standard.
You believe rules and structures within life, particularly at work, are necessary to make sure everyone knows what they need to do. You're a 'safe pair of hands' and can be depended upon by your bosses.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

You'll be pleased to learn that you match the profile of a:​ContenderAs a Contender, you're likely to believe at times it is necessary for work to come before the family, with the knowledge that the family will benefit in the long run from your success.
You believe that in a world of opportunities, the strongest thrive. Fortunately, you're a person that makes things happen. You're able to set goals and focus on achieving them, not afraid to make difficult decisions or take risks. The last thing you want is a dead end job, you want to move on up and be rewarded for your efforts and ability.



This is just an overview of your profile. We've prepared 4 detailed reports for you covering your current situation in life and work. The reports include an insight into how you perceive other types of people and perhaps more importantly how they see you.
If that wasn't enough, we also help you find the right type of employer for you by giving you the 4 essential questions you MUST ask at your interview.


----------



## Kainita (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you for completing the questionnaireYou'll be pleased to learn that you match the profile of a: 
ContenderAs a Contender, you're likely to believe at times it is necessary for work to come before the family, with the knowledge that the family will benefit in the long run from your success. 
You believe that in a world of opportunities, the strongest thrive. Fortunately, you're a person that makes things happen. You're able to set goals and focus on achieving them, not afraid to make difficult decisions or take risks. The last thing you want is a dead end job, you want to move on up and be rewarded for your efforts and ability.


----------



## MrMagpie (Aug 22, 2012)

*Believer*

*As a Believer you believe the world has almost infinite possibilities. You believe people should be pursuing their passions and not be caught up by what others say they should desire. Your entire life involves continuously having new experiences and learning from them.* *It is the challenge*, the risk, the prospect of what you can achieve *that drives you, rather than simply making money. You're a self-motivated individual driven by your passion and so need a job and environment with loose boundaries and maximum freedom.* 

Seems pretty accurate. I am definitely not a Contender.


----------



## Verthani (May 8, 2012)

Contender As a Contender, you're likely to believe at times it is necessary for work to come before the family, with the knowledge that the family will benefit in the long run from your success. 
You believe that in a world of opportunities, the strongest thrive. Fortunately, you're a person that makes things happen. You're able to set goals and focus on achieving them, not afraid to make difficult decisions or take risks. The last thing you want is a dead end job, you want to move on up and be rewarded for your efforts and ability. 

I'm not surprised. I'd have to be a the top of my field to truly be happy at a job. I don't know if that's a good thing lol.


----------



## HonestAndTrue (Oct 25, 2012)

You'll be pleased to learn that you match the profile of a: 
Contender As a Contender, you're likely to believe at times it is necessary for work to come before the family, with the knowledge that the family will benefit in the long run from your success. 
You believe that in a world of opportunities, the strongest thrive. Fortunately, you're a person that makes things happen. You're able to set goals and focus on achieving them, not afraid to make difficult decisions or take risks. The last thing you want is a dead end job, you want to move on up and be rewarded for your efforts and ability.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

Contender






Personally, I like the sound of _being_ a 'Survivor' the most. Need to get more
Survivory, I think...

But I like the sound of working with/having as a friend the 'Supporter'- I'm
always impressed with people like that.


----------



## Enigma Daddy (Oct 23, 2012)

*Believer*

As a Believer you believe the world has almost infinite possibilities. You believe people should be pursuing their passions and not be caught up by what others say they should desire. Your entire life involves continuously having new experiences and learning from them. It is the challenge, the risk, the prospect of what you can achieve that drives you, rather than simply making money. You're a self-motivated individual driven by your passion and so need a job and environment with loose boundaries and maximum freedom.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Believer As a Believer you believe the world has almost infinite possibilities. You believe people should be pursuing their passions and not be caught up by what others say they should desire. Your entire life involves continuously having new experiences and learning from them. It is the challenge, the risk, the prospect of what you can achieve that drives you, rather than simply making money. You're a self-motivated individual driven by your passion and so need a job and environment with loose boundaries and maximum freedom.


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

You'll be pleased to learn that you match the profile of a:​BalancerAs a Balancer, you want to carefully and passionately manage your time to get the most out of your life. You want to choose a job that interests you but still allows you to balance your career with your other priorities. You appreciate this flexibility in all areas of your life, interactions and work. The best type of organisation for you is one where people are treated as the most valuable asset. You enjoy the informality, friendliness and democracy. Most of all, work is a means to an exciting end for you.


----------



## Tetsonot (Nov 22, 2012)

*Believer*

As a Believer you believe the world has almost infinite possibilities. You believe people should be pursuing their passions and not be caught up by what others say they should desire. Your entire life involves continuously having new experiences and learning from them. It is the challenge, the risk, the prospect of what you can achieve that drives you, rather than simply making money. You're a self-motivated individual driven by your passion and so need a job and environment with loose boundaries and maximum freedom. 

I can't be the only one who thought of this:


----------

